# chasing pavements



## acqua99

*chasing pavements*
*Q*ualcuno mi sa dire cosa significa questa espressione?


----------



## Einstein

Benvenuta/o al forum!

Non si sa se è un termine tecnico, modo di dire o cosa. Devi darci il contesto, frase completa ecc.


----------



## acqua99

*E'* il titolo di una canzone di Adele.
un passaggio del testo:

Should *I* give up, 
Or should *I* just keep chasing pavements? 
Even if it leads nowhere, 
Or would it be a waste? 


> Copyright violation: solo 4 righe
> Usa le maiuscole per favore.


----------



## M_07

Ciao.
Neanche io l'ho capita ma hai guardato il video?.


----------



## Einstein

Should i give up, 
Or should i just keep chasing pavements? 
Even if it leads nowhere,

_Dovrei rinunciare o devo continuare a rincorrere i marciapiedi? Anche se non mi porta da nessuna parte..._

Sarebbe _percorrere_, ma _rincorrere_ dà un'altra idea, licenza poetica...


----------



## acqua99

*C*iao a tutti e bentrovati.
*I*l video l'ho visto, ma non mi aiuta a capire il senso dell'espresisone


----------



## M_07

Ciao.
Ho trovato questo.

Il brano parla delle speranze su una relazione ormai terminata, di quelle che odi quando ci sei dentro ma di cui senti la mancanza una volta finite. Con la sua voce calda ed espressiva Adele ci regala una bella canzone pop profonda e con un'anima soul.

Sarà un espressione idiomatica 'chasing pavements'?. Non ho idea.

Chasing pavements


----------



## acqua99

*H*ai ragione, è un pezzo molto bello e immagino anch'io che sia un'espressione idiomatica. *N*on c'è qualche madrelingua che ci può aiutare?


----------



## M_07

> Non c'è qualche madrelingua che ci può aiutare?



Magari!!!


----------



## acqua99

ho chiamato una mia amica inglese - non irlandese come gli autori della canzone. mi dice che non ha mai sentito questa espressione.
quindi abbiamo bisogno di un madrelinga irlandese!


----------



## Einstein

acqua99 said:


> *N*on c'è qualche madrelingua che ci può aiutare?


Ci ho provato!


----------



## ITALIA0509

Sono Inglese E' La Frase Non Ha Senso, La Ragazza Adele E' Andata Pazzissima.....

Scusa Per Il Mio Italiano, Non E' Bravo


----------



## M_07

Ciao Einstein tu sembri un madrelingua italiano.



> Dovrei rinunciare o devo continuare a rincorrere i marciapiedi? Anche se non mi porta da nessuna parte...



Cosa intendi per rincorrere i marciapiedi?.

Grazie!.


----------



## Einstein

*rincorrere i marciapiedi*

E' solo la mia traduzione letterale, ma lo interpreterei come _percorrere i marciapiedi rincorrendo chissà che cosa._


----------



## The Legend

Anch'io mi sto arrovellando su quest'espressione, senza riuscire a capire.

Ma che significa ?


----------



## acqua99

pare non ci sia modo di scoprirlo.
ho chiesto anche a conoscenti madrelingua e nessuno ne ha idea.
possiamo dare un'interpretazione logica, ma non un significato.
direi una cosa del tipo "consumare le strade andando a caccia di/cercando......"


----------



## RobertdiLondra

Mia madre e Irlandese ! Non e' una frase Irlandese tipica ma spero che posse spiegarla. *chasing pavements* per me significa continuare un viaggio. Scrivo in inglese perche' li mio italiano no va bene. 

Chasing pavements is not a known English phrase. I believe it is a descriptive poetic statement like "the road to love is long". Should I keep chasing pavements is a question similar to "Should I keep going trying to find another path to your heart?" 

It means ....
Should i give up, (as you don't love me)
Or should i just keep chasing pavements? (biding my time until you decide if I am right for you) 
Even if it leads nowhere, (because you will not change your mind)
Or would it be a waste? (should I move on now and stop wasting my time)

I didn't know I could be so poetic !


----------



## acqua99

thank you RobertdiLondra!
it sounds better than the original
John Milton is nothing compared to you....


----------



## The Legend

Perfetto.

Ho consultato un ragazza italiana che fa la traduttrice, e mi ha spiegato che questa non è un'espressione idiomatica della lingua inglese, ma che capita freuquentemente che nelle canzoni - per esigenze di metrica e di adattamento al suono - si impieghino parole ed espressioni che poi non si utilizzano comunemente nella lingua parlata.

Rimane, comunque, una canzone bellissima, dopo le insopportabili litanie di leona lewis e Alicia Keys. 

Speriamo che abbia successo anche in Italia !


----------



## cicobyo

Una mia amica inglese mi ha detto di aver sentito questa espressione un paio di volte da dei ragazzi e sembra significhi qualcosa tipo "continuare a fare qualcosa che può considerarsi inutile" (che poi è il senso del testo), tipo "pettinare le bambole" in pratica. 

Infatti ho trovato delle traduzioni in giro che confermano questa ipotesi. Figurativamente i marciapiedi, come le strade, portano sempre da qualche parte, finchè li si segue. 

Io ho immaginato che l'espressione si potrebbe (con molta fantasia) avvicinare al "sentiero di mattoni gialli" del mago di Oz, letteralmente è un "pavements to chase" e figurativamente è una strada che porta verso un sogno o che porta verso qualcosa di importante per la persona che lo percorre (che poi è una fregatura).
Può andare come metafora?


----------



## acqua99

mi sembra perfetta!
grazie cicobyo


----------



## You little ripper!

To me _*chasing pavements*_ means _*chasing dreams*_ or *mentally pursuing roads that lead to nowhere.*


----------



## The Legend

cicobyo said:


> Una mia amica inglese mi ha detto di aver sentito questa espressione un paio di volte da dei ragazzi e sembra significhi qualcosa tipo "continuare a fare qualcosa che può considerarsi inutile" (che poi è il senso del testo), tipo "pettinare le bambole" in pratica.
> 
> Infatti ho trovato delle traduzioni in giro che confermano questa ipotesi. Figurativamente i marciapiedi, come le strade, portano sempre da qualche parte, finchè li si segue.
> 
> Io ho immaginato che l'espressione si potrebbe (con molta fantasia) avvicinare al "sentiero di mattoni gialli" del mago di Oz, letteralmente è un "pavements to chase" e figurativamente è una strada che porta verso un sogno o che porta verso qualcosa di importante per la persona che lo percorre (che poi è una fregatura).
> Può andare come metafora?



Allora non è _inutile._


----------



## Sicanius

Io pensavo che significasse "rincorrere/percorrere i marciapiedi" nel senso di continuare ad aspettare stando quasi da parte, di lato (sul marciapiede appunto) finché arriva il movemento di scendere per strada... di percorrere la vera strada...
Beh, è una canzone molto bella e ad ognuno la sua interpretazione!

S.


----------



## SeRpeFeRiS

*M*i avete fatto appassionare!
GRAZIE per l'ennesima volta, questo dizionario è sacro!
(la canzone mi è piaciuta subito appena ho visto il video, ora che so il vero senso della canzone non posso che adorarla)


----------



## SteveD

Go here and scroll down to the 5th post

http://www.songmeanings.net/lyric.php?lid=3530822107858697062

There are some suggestions about the meaning of the words.


----------



## SeRpeFeRiS

*I* think it's interesting the last post too. thanks!


----------



## Lupus955

Grazie per le interpretazioni, sono tutte degne di nota...al di là del significato letterale, il senso dell'espressione è ormai chiaro!

Un saluto a tutti!


----------



## **digi**

*C*redo sia un' espressione che traduce il "continuare ad andare avanti"
*B*aci a tutti


----------



## gae1960

Should I give up
or should I chase pavements
credo significhi: dovrei cedere oppure continuare a "rincorrere" i sogni.


----------



## marinobac

Chasing pavements is a metaphor. when a couple fights, one is chasing after them on (pavement)

That's what I have found on you tube regarding that lovely song.


----------



## frap

traduce 'Andare Avanti'!!!


----------



## Danieloid

Benvenuto a cicobyo!
Mi sembra che ormai la cosa sia chiara, no?
Devo arrendermi,
o devo continuare a camminare,
anche se non arriverò da nessuna parte…?


----------

